# Hi out there !!!!!!!



## andyboy (Jun 13, 2015)

Hell one and all. 
I am 54 year old type 2 poorly managed diabetic from sunny Birmingham uk.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi andyboy, welcome to the forum  Have you been diagnosed long? Are you on any medication? Hopefully, we can answer any questions you may have and encourage you to become a well managed diabetic!


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi andyboy, welcome aboard


----------



## andyboy (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, have been diabetic for nearly 4 years. started off well just taking metformin but after a couple of years was up to 4 tabs of met and linagliptin. For some reason the linagliptin has become ineffective and am now on gliclazide. At the present my bloods seem to be all over the place.


----------



## Flower (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome along andyboy 

You've joined a great place to get advice and support for managing those unruly blood sugar levels.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2015)

andyboy said:


> Hi, have been diabetic for nearly 4 years. started off well just taking metformin but after a couple of years was up to 4 tabs of met and linagliptin. For some reason the linagliptin has become ineffective and am now on gliclazide. At the present my bloods seem to be all over the place.



Gliclizide can be a bit tricky for some people. It works by stimulating the pancreas to produce more insulin, and in some cases this might be too much, so you could go low, or your pancreas may not be capable of producing enough, so you end up high! 

I would suggest spending a few days or so eating a very boring diet - same or similar food each day - so you can remove one factor (the variability of food/carb intake) whilst you learn the effect of the gliclizide on you. Could be the dose is too low or too high, or the timing of when you take the tablets might influence things.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi andyboy, welcome from another type 2! The best thing I can suggest is to read these threads and get sensible advice from people who know - ie fellow diabetics who have experience and knowledge. 

It takes time to get to know how different foods and medication affect you, but with patience you'll get there. All the best


----------



## Mark T (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum andyboy


----------

